# Resort Map Banff Gate Mountain Resort?



## itchyfeet (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a map of this resort?  There used to be one on the web site--but it is no longer there.  TIA


----------



## Farm girl (Sep 13, 2006)

*Site Map*

The only thing I could find was in the members only section.  It's a map of the chalets showing the smoking and non-smoking units.  Hopefullly I can attach it to this message.

Julie


----------

